# برنامج يحتوى على 1000دائره إلكترونيه



## محمد الدخميسى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذا الملف المرفق عبارة عن برنامج يحتوى على 1000 دائرة الكترونية بالقيم والمواصفات*







*وصلة التحميل:*
Encyclopedia_of_Electronic_1000_Circuits.rar‏ ​


----------



## احمد رونى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## العاصفي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج


----------



## العاصفي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

عذرا و لكن الوصلة لا تعمل


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 نوفمبر 2008)

http://english.cxem.net/ 
http://www.tech-systems-labs.com/freesoftware.htm


----------



## العاصفي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## OosalmanoO (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي محمد بنسبه الى الوصله اوالرابط فهو لايعمل 



مشكور اخوي alsaneyousef على رابط الموقع الاكتروني وكثر الله خيرك


----------



## ساين توك (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .. رائع


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالديب (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رويال1 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

alsaneyousef قال:


> http://english.cxem.net/
> http://www.tech-systems-labs.com/freesoftware.htm


أشكرك جزيل الشكر على البرنامج


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## مناف القائم (28 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## km6 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## mkalash (15 يناير 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (15 يناير 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مهندس بغداد (15 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mustefa1973 (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع*​


----------



## hapooo goher (18 يناير 2009)

thanks ya man


----------

